
Why Toggle Buttons Are Confusing - dojosensei
https://uxmovement.com/buttons/why-toggle-buttons-are-confusing/
======
galaxyLogic
"Inverted Vs. Direct Color Scheme" I had this problem when using IPhone and
trying to type the password. I could not tell whether the caps-lock was down
or up. It could have been either way.

Note that the problem does not really occur if you have 3 or more options. But
even then the advise of the article is beneficial.

